# How To VIP in Vegas



## ibattleme11 (Apr 27, 2008)

The best way to get started in the VIP program is go with a friend who is already VIP.  If you can do this you can ride off their benefits and start setting up you own.  Vegas promotes this heavily.  Word of mouth is the cheapest way to advertise.  If you are not so lucky, I was not then you have to start on your own.  The most important element is to pick a resort chain you like.  I have two I use, MGM Mirage and Harrah’s.  Since, I live in Virginia I like to play at Harrah’s Cherokee North Carolina.  This gets me into the Harrah’s casinos in Vegas for free with VIP. 

Sign up at the casino of your choice and joint their players club.  Find one where you can spend some time gambling and you like especially if you are staying in your timeshare to begin with.  In my opinion you are an outsider looking in.  If you stay at the resorts you play at you are family. 

Don't be afraid to get to know your dealer and the pit boss.  The pit boss is your friend.  You can often get free stuff usually tickets and rooms.  I have never taken them up on their offers because I usually have made plans but they often artificially increase my player card wagers because I am friendly and ask them too.

Set up a marker with your favorite casino and use it.  Be careful with this.  If your limit is $2000.00 to lose then keep it there.  You just write them a check when you leave or they give you 30 days to pay back wager.  Why do you do this?  It puts you on their radar.  I don't care if you have a $10,000 line of credit with the casino and only use $500 of your marker account this works. Here is a system I like.  Borrow the $500.00 and pay it back.  Come back again.  Borrow $500 and pay it back again.  I like to use their money especially if I am winning.

What do I wager and play.  I like blackjack and other table games.  They will give you the most points for free rooms, shows, meals and so forth.  

How much do I wager.  I usually bet anywhere between $25 to $50 a hand in blackjack.  If I am doing well this goes up.  If I am play poorly I bet less.

How long do you need to play?  I like to gamble so I play 10 hours plus a day.  You can play less if you gamble more.  Gambling is a great way to meet friends and relax but be careful it does get additive.

How do you get these offers? Usually in the mail, once you are on their radar MGM (the best offers) and Harrah’s send you please come back letters.  These letters contain free money, rooms, show tickets and so forth.  If they set you up with a VIP host get to know that person.  They are helpful in getting you what you need in Vegas.


BAD EXPERIENCES - Sure one but I turned it into a great experience.

I arrived at the Luxor as VIP guest.  I had a ordinary room.  I should have called ahead and got a suite instead my fault.  The room I got was noisy and I did not like it.  I spent the whole night gambling in their casino and complained about the room to staff.  The next day they were moving me to a suite.  Somehow they messed this up and lost my room.  I was very upset so they gave me a penthouse suite overlooking the strip.  

I love timeshares just not in Vegas.  The Vegas resorts are amazing and I like to be a part of the casino club action.

Any further questions please ask.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like it works for you.  For me, I gamble very little, and pay my way.  I probably come out ahead of most of the gamblers who have free F/B/L (food, beverages, lodging) and more.  I can't imagine gambling ten hours a day.  My Vegas has so many more things to do...

JMHO, of course.


----------



## labguides (Apr 29, 2008)

<< probably come out ahead of most of the gamblers who have free F/B/L (food, beverages, lodging) and more>.

Fern.. that is probably very true!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 30, 2008)

Since this thread is about Vegas and not anything about wyndham TS, I'm moving this to the Western US board.


----------



## Robert D (Apr 30, 2008)

I also like to gamble but only do so in Vegas.  I get comped at Harrah's properties but my action is a lot less than ibattleme so we generally just get comped to a room and sometimes meals, but usually stay at the Rio, Paris, or Caesar's, all of which are very nice.  My average bet is close to $75 - $100 for 4 hrs a day, but I only play craps and most of my money is on the odds bet, which is very conservative from the house's standpoint. It takes a larger bet on the craps table (most don't even rate the odds bets) to get the same amount of comps as blackjack because craps is a lot slower game than BJ and the odds bet has no house edge.  Ibattlme, I've not heard that MGM comps better than Harrah's, but have never played at an MGM casino.  Since we only go about 3 times a year, I almost exclusively play at Harrah's to keep from diluting my action.  How did you come to the conclusion that MGM comps are easier to get?  I think an average bet of $50 on the blackjack table and 10 hrs a day will get you comped to anything you want at most places.


----------



## DaveNV (May 1, 2008)

Wow, I must be missing out.  That's really cool that you're able to do what you do, and get the perks for it.  I love the excitement of the Vegas casinos, but my limit is about one roll of quarters at a time.  After that it just gets tedious.

But then, I was also stationed at Nellis Air Force Base in North Las Vegas in the 70's, and I got pretty well burned out on the whole "gambling as a way of life" mentality I saw everywhere.

Dave


----------



## Hoc (May 1, 2008)

I lose way too much money gambling, so even if I enjoyed it, there would be no way I could gamble for 10 hours on even $4,000.

I just decided that I come out ahead gambling only an hour or two a day, and paying my way.  That way, I usually don't lose much more than $500 a day plus the cost of whatever or wherever I'm eating/drinking/staying.


----------



## kjd (May 1, 2008)

*Changing Vegas*

Years ago it used to be that comps were given to almost anybody.  After the corporations took oven many of the big casinos started rationing comps as part of a point system.  Slot players gained an advantage because most of them had previously gotten only free drinks.

High rolling table players were not materially affected.  Low rolling table players lost because most pit bosses were limited in what comps and how much they could approve at the table.  Many casinos set up "reward booths" in order to dispense comps as part of a computerized point system. 

It's a much tighter system now than in the old days but there are still ways to get good comps.  It will usually take setting up a line of credit and gambling at one casino most of the time.  A person called a casino host now has more authority to grant comps than the old-time pit bosses.  However, you still must use the reward booth.

I find that for me it makes more sense to have a timeshare separate from any casino.  That way, you take the room comp out of the equasion and you are free to pick a casino that gives you the best comps.  Shop around.

As far as the MGM comp system goes, I don't like it as well as others.  I stayed 6 nights there and they gave me three free nights and then charged the casino rate ($150pn) for the other three.  Their computer had allocated a certain number of meals and that was it.  The telephone call charges from my room were so outrageous that the house staff told me to use the pay phone.  While there I was gambling about 6 hours a day with an average craps bet of $80, I thought that the whole MGM comp system sucked.


----------



## Robert D (May 3, 2008)

My experience is that casinos comp less for craps play than any other game in the house.  This is due to craps being lower margin and slower than the other games. They comp the most on slot machines and then on video poker machines.  Playing $1.00 slots for 4 hrs a day will get you comped about anywhere I think.  I love to play craps and it's the one game that if you know what you're doing, are disciplined and conservative, and manage your money you can cut the house edge down to less than .005 and give yourself a decent chance. But they will comp less on craps than anywhere else in the casino.


----------



## gretel (May 3, 2008)

Slots players are rewarded big.  I am rated in Atlantic City (the best is Trump's Taj Mahal but Resorts and Harrahs/Caesars/Ballys comp too).  I play poker and other table games but ensure I play the high limit slots.  As a result, I am given a deluxe room any time (and sometimes upgraded to a two bedroom, three bathroom suite). I usually get dinner  and breakfast for four on them.  I am given gambling money ($100-$300) and free gifts (last month I got a 5mp underwater digital camera and an ipod boom box)  

My casino host called Las Vegas for a recent visit (I am not rated there) and I was given free dinner for four every day for four days and a free room for four nights. I lost about $1000 total for the trip so it was a wash in my book.  I find that is usually the case.  For what I would have paid for a long, fun weekend, I get to gamble and sometimes win.  Otherwise, it is money I would have spent on lodging, food and entertainment (they give me tickets to shows whenever I am there too).

If you can find an amount you would spend in lieu of comps and use that as your gauge for gambling, then it isn't a losing situation.


----------



## ibattleme11 (May 4, 2008)

*I agree with gretle*

Comps and play usually mean you break even.   If you do better than that you were just lucky.

This whole conversation was why I felt it was dumb to own a timeshare in Las Vegas.  Everything from people overpaying to I want to be in the action and part of the action.  Why be treated like a visitor to the casino when you can be treated like family?  I like meeting people, I like socializing, I like night clubs and I like gambling.  A lot of these timeshares are away from the action and none of them have casinos in them.  Also, why would you want to bring your family to Vegas anyhow?  It is called sin city for a reason.  I just do not get timeshares in Vegas.  I love a timeshare on the beach or mountains but not in sin city.  Timeshares are about saving money and better accommodations but what do I know people are buying them.


----------



## pwrshift (May 4, 2008)

These rooms are spectacular...    

http://www.bellagio.com/hotel/villas.aspx


----------



## zazz (May 4, 2008)

ibattleme11 said:


> Comps and play usually mean you break even.   If you do better than that you were just lucky.
> 
> This whole conversation was why I felt it was dumb to own a timeshare in Las Vegas.  Everything from people overpaying to I want to be in the action and part of the action.  Why be treated like a visitor to the casino when you can be treated like family?  I like meeting people, I like socializing, I like night clubs and I like gambling.  A lot of these timeshares are away from the action and none of them have casinos in them.  Also, why would you want to bring your family to Vegas anyhow?  It is called sin city for a reason.  I just do not get timeshares in Vegas.  I love a timeshare on the beach or mountains but not in sin city.  Timeshares are about saving money and better accommodations but what do I know people are buying them.



I don't get it.  Last time I was in Vegas, I paid $320 for four nights midweek at the PH.  Are you saying that someone has to gamble 10 hours @ $25 a hand to get that for free?  Sounds like a sucker's bet to me.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 5, 2008)

Anybody have any idea how well Hilton comps (the hotel)?  I have a platinum HH Amex card so I'm hoping they'll give me status on the HH card (waiting for the mail).  We're going in July for a bridge tournament (12 days) and I LOVE to gamble.  I play only table games (the slots laugh when I sit down  ) and DH plays tables, craps and slots.  Linda


----------



## gretel (May 5, 2008)

Is it the Las Vegas Hilton?  The LV Hilton comped me through my affiliation with Resorts in AC (Destination Club). They were fairly generous but not overly.


----------



## geoffb (May 5, 2008)

MGM Players Club definitely does not have the best comps but my wife loves the Mirage so oh well.

That said, we are mostly slot/video poker players and the system definitely favors us. I have friends who play poker and tables games who get jack in comps by comparison.

Rooms are the easiest to get, we have standing offers for 3 nights in pretty much any MGM property we want.


----------

